# NewEgg sucks..



## jbrdbr111x

Just a warning out there to those wishing to shop for electronics online.. NewEgg has THE WORST Customer service out there, they sell faulty products and scam.. 

Go to somewhere more reputable like BestBuy, CircuitCity, etc if you want better customer service.. Just had to drop this warning so nobody has to go through the hell I have with this shit company..


----------



## Irishwhistle

What exactly was your bad experience?

I just recently made an order from them and my stuff came in four days, very nicely packaged, and worked perfectly without any tweaking.


----------



## jbrdbr111x

Irishwhistle said:


> What exactly was your bad experience?
> 
> I just recently made an order from them and my stuff came in four days, very nicely packaged, and worked perfectly without any tweaking.



I ordered an LCD monitor that was faulty, they told me I had to contact the manufacturer for a certain number before they would issue an RMA #, I called the manufacturer and they said there's no such number, so I called back newegg and told them, then they said without that number they would charge me a 15% restocking fee to deal with the defective monitor before they would send me a replacement, plus I would have to pay shipping both ways again which the 15%, + S/H lost to me, + S/H back to them + S/H back to me for a replacement will probably end up costing more than the monitor itself.. 

I asked why they couldn't do a simple exchange for a working monitor and they said "That's not our policy".. And they have been VERY rude to me the several times I've contacted them.. 

What turned out to be (Hopefully) a replacement monitor for my failing one, ended up a money pit with shitty customer service..


----------



## Dystopia

Dude, serously, that's lame. You buy ONE time, have bad expereince and you tell everyone they suck. You are the first person I have EVER heard say that newegg sucks. Everytime I have had a problem they always take care of it. In fact, somethig I bought ran out of waranty, but they were gonna send me the money I payed to get a different wireless card. Chances are you bought some item from an off brand company, and your part came in, and after it ran out of waranty you contacted them and had tough luck.  Quit whining, if you go to best buy/circut city you will pay 150 bucks for somthing that costs 50 on new egg, no over exageration. I bought a 8500GT from newegg early this year, and from those stores it would have costs 150 bucks, so what kind of shit is that supposed to be?

Please close this thread, and let it die off everyone, it is annoying.

EDIT: You posted again before I posted. The number is not newegg's fault. It is the manufacturs fault. And what brand waa the monitor?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Elimin8or said:


> Chances are you bought some item from an off brand company, and your part came in, and after it ran out of waranty you contacted them and had tough luck.



Yeah, what brand was it? Anyway though, my first experience was great and I plan on buying again soon.


----------



## Dystopia

my EVERY experience was good with them. Once I bought RAM and it did not fit. They were not supposed to e allowed to give me my money back but they did AND I don't thinkI paid shipping. Either they payed it or I have not yet payed my paernts


----------



## jbrdbr111x

Elimin8or said:


> Dude, serously, that's lame. You buy ONE time, have bad expereince and you tell everyone they suck. You are the first person I have EVER heard say that newegg sucks. Everytime I have had a problem they always take care of it. In fact, somethig I bought ran out of waranty, but they were gonna send me the money I payed to get a different wireless card. Chances are you bought some item from an off brand company, and your part came in, and after it ran out of waranty you contacted them and had tough luck.  Quit whining, if you go to best buy/circut city you will pay 150 bucks for somthing that costs 50 on new egg, no over exageration. I bought a 8500GT from newegg early this year, and from those stores it would have costs 150 bucks, so what kind of shit is that supposed to be?
> 
> Please close this thread, and let it die off everyone, it is annoying.
> 
> EDIT: You posted again before I posted. The number is not newegg's fault. It is the manufacturs fault. And what brand waa the monitor?



First of all, there's no need to be a Dick about it ok? I never attacked you personally, nor should you attack me!.. I was merely setting out a warning for poor customer service.. 

The Warranty DID NOT run out, nor was it some off brand!! I JUST PURCHASED THIS MONITOR A WEEK AGO!..


----------



## Dystopia

jbrdbr111x said:


> First of all, there's no need to be a Dick about it ok? I never attacked you personally, nor should you attack me!.. I was merely setting out a warning for poor customer service..
> 
> The Warranty DID NOT run out, nor was it some off brand!! I JUST PURCHASED THIS MONITOR A WEEK AGO!..



Sorry. I just got pissed off that you had to get ONE bad experince and then judge Newegg as the worst site ever. And I never attacked you. But like I said: It is not neweggs fault if the manufactur can't get their stuff straight. What you SHOULD do though is ask newegg whre to find the number, maybe you got the wrong name of the number, and thatm ight help stuff out.


----------



## cohen

From what i know a lot of people use newegg and really enjoy it! I know OMEGA has had no problem, besides the delivery time, but otherwise he has had really good service.

And to return it, yes you have to have a number from the manufacturer as the referall so newegg can send it off, as far i know.... 

Cohen


----------



## massahwahl

lol @ the thought of best buy having better customer service, the fleas on my dogs ass give better customer service than those rejects...


----------



## just a noob

hahaha! just compare prices from bestbuy/circuit city to newegg, and you'll see they charge almost double for most items, and newegg is known for having great customer service


----------



## jbrdbr111x

Someone please just direct me on how to close out my CF account and I'll be on my way....


----------



## Egon

I think we'd all be willing to over look this topic.  If anyone, blame the manufacturer of the monitor and there unwillingness to help you find the right number.


----------



## Ramodkk

Dude, we've had like 25 transactions from them and NO problems whatsoever. I think you just had bad luck!


----------



## Droogie

Yea Newegg pwns.  Probably just a bad experience, it happens, just consider all the customers they have every single day.


----------



## Ramodkk

I mean they even gave Omega a $5,000 shopping spree, how bad can that be... LOL


----------



## Respital

ukulele_ninja said:


> lol @ the thought of best buy having better customer service, the fleas on my dogs ass give better customer service than those rejects...



Agreed. lol


----------



## Cleric7x9

jbrdbr111x said:


> Just a warning out there to those wishing to shop for electronics online.. NewEgg has THE WORST Customer service out there, they sell faulty products and scam..
> 
> Go to somewhere more reputable like BestBuy, CircuitCity, etc if you want better customer service.. Just had to drop this warning so nobody has to go through the hell I have with this shit company..



and the award for the most ill-founded quote ever goes to............

.
..
.
.
..

.....
...



you


----------



## Geoff

I don't know what happened exactly, but they have awesome customer service!  Once I bought a laptop and then it went on sale a week later and they agreed to credit me the difference!  They are also really good about RMA's, the select few items that I needed to send back have been approved and I've been refunded.



ramodkk said:


> I mean they even gave Omega a $5,000 shopping spree, how bad can that be... LOL


haha!  Now I want to win another shopping spree from them


----------



## jbrdbr111x

jbrdbr111x said:


> Someone please just direct me on how to close out my CF account and I'll be on my way....



I've had enough Flaming/Harsh replies for one day, and this isn't the only time on these forums either.. I was flamed so horrible months and months ago that a mod had to delete a post and apologize about it.. (Hence why I stopped posting or even coming to the forums often because of such)

It's sad really.. This is SUPPOSED to be a place where people come here to post helpful advice to others.. I was posting regarding my experience and just setting a warning (as I would hope others would warn me too) about problems with a company.. 

But instead of looking at my issue and saying "OMFG you're lying, stop whining, you're probably trying to return out of warranty" etc etc It could of been looked at with non newegg worshiping eyes and not jump all over me.. 

To most of you it may be easy to say something like cut your losses buy something else, etc, but I can't.. I'm stuck on disability and it took me many months to save up for a  mid $200 monitor, so yeah not getting my money back OR a replacement that works IS a big deal to me.. I don't come across an extra $200 every day you know.. 

But if there is a kind soul out there that is willing to help me and direct me to how to close this account?


----------



## Egon

What type is it? You could find the same one in a Walmart or something, buy it, and then return the broken one and get your money back... But I think that might be a bit illegal.


----------



## jbrdbr111x

Egon said:


> What type is it? You could find the same one in a Walmart or something, buy it, and then return the broken one and get your money back... But I think that might be a bit illegal.



Yeah I don't want to try anything that might be illegal, but I do wish they'd replace it or refund me.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236050

That's the monitor I purchased...


----------



## diduknowthat

jbrdbr111x said:


> I've had enough Flaming/Harsh replies for one day, and this isn't the only time on these forums either.. I was flamed so horrible months and months ago that a mod had to delete a post and apologize about it.. (Hence why I stopped posting or even coming to the forums often because of such)
> 
> It's sad really.. This is SUPPOSED to be a place where people come here to post helpful advice to others.. I was posting regarding my experience and just setting a warning (as I would hope others would warn me too) about problems with a company..
> 
> But instead of looking at my issue and saying "OMFG you're lying, stop whining, you're probably trying to return out of warranty" etc etc It could of been looked at with non newegg worshiping eyes and not jump all over me..
> 
> To most of you it may be easy to say something like cut your losses buy something else, etc, but I can't.. I'm stuck on disability and it took me many months to save up for a  mid $200 monitor, so yeah not getting my money back OR a replacement that works IS a big deal to me.. I don't come across an extra $200 every day you know..
> 
> But if there is a kind soul out there that is willing to help me and direct me to how to close this account?



That's weird, the monitor return policy says nothing about this "number" you have to get. Did you do this all within 30 days?

Either way, I think most people are flaming you because newegg is worshipped by just about everyone who buys computer components online. Your case is very unique. 

And I don't actually think there's a way to delete your account...unless an administrator does it?


----------



## Egon

I'm not sure if this helps or not, but here you go. http://support.asus.com/repair/repair.aspx?no=201&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## jbrdbr111x

diduknowthat said:


> That's weird, the monitor return policy says nothing about this "number" you have to get.* Did you do this all within 30 days?
> *
> Either way, I think most people are flaming you because newegg is worshipped by just about everyone who buys computer components online. Your case is very unique.
> 
> And I don't actually think there's a way to delete your account...unless an administrator does it?



Yeah I just got it about a week ago, maybe a few days under even.. I contacted them the day after I found it to be defective (as it was at night when I tried it).. 

Hopefully an admin will see this post and delete my account for me if that's the only way.. I'm already stressed about probably having lost this money for the monitor and I don't need to be treated like crap on here to top it off..


----------



## Cleric7x9

jbrdbr111x said:


> I've had enough Flaming/Harsh replies for one day, and this isn't the only time on these forums either.. I was flamed so horrible months and months ago that a mod had to delete a post and apologize about it.. (Hence why I stopped posting or even coming to the forums often because of such)
> 
> It's sad really.. This is SUPPOSED to be a place where people come here to post helpful advice to others.. I was posting regarding my experience and just setting a warning (as I would hope others would warn me too) about problems with a company..
> 
> But instead of looking at my issue and saying "OMFG you're lying, stop whining, you're probably trying to return out of warranty" etc etc It could of been looked at with non newegg worshiping eyes and not jump all over me..
> 
> To most of you it may be easy to say something like cut your losses buy something else, etc, but I can't.. I'm stuck on disability and it took me many months to save up for a  mid $200 monitor, so yeah not getting my money back OR a replacement that works IS a big deal to me.. I don't come across an extra $200 every day you know..
> 
> But if there is a kind soul out there that is willing to help me and direct me to how to close this account?



you could always just stop coming here, you dont need to close your account...

im not trying to be a jerk about it, but it just seems like you crying for attention with the whole "please tell me how to close my account"

maybe you just want another mod apology. are you the type of person who demnds to "speak to the manager" when you have been done wrong, so that the manager can kiss your butt and give you some free stuff? maybe the newegg customer service rep wouldnt let you "talk to their supervisor" so you want to take out your frustration here.

sorry if im way off, thats just how it seems to me


----------



## Goose

diduknowthat said:


> Your case is very unique.



Indeed. I've never had anything but great respect for Newegg. Everyone else I know that uses them has had good experiences. A shame you were one of the unlucky few.


----------



## jbrdbr111x

Cleric7x9 said:


> you could always just stop coming here, you dont need to close your account...
> 
> im not trying to be a jerk about it, but it just seems like you crying for attention with the whole "please tell me how to close my account"
> 
> maybe you just want another mod apology. are you the type of person who demnds to "speak to the manager" when you have been done wrong, so that the manager can kiss your butt and give you some free stuff? maybe the newegg customer service rep wouldnt let you "talk to their supervisor" so you want to take out your frustration here.
> 
> sorry if im way off, thats just how it seems to me



No I was just wondering why so many of you Especially you have to be a dick to me.. I have done nothing to you.. I would like to close this account, is that so difficult for your elitist mind to grasp? 

Do you really like flaming people so much that it gives you a good feeling inside? If so you're a pretty sad person..  What turned out to be a simple post about a customer service experience I had is now turned out to be a harassment against me type of thread which I think is pretty shitty..


----------



## Irishwhistle

jbrdbr111x said:


> I've had enough Flaming/Harsh replies for one day, and this isn't the only time on these forums either.. I was flamed so horrible months and months ago that a mod had to delete a post and apologize about it.. (Hence why I stopped posting or even coming to the forums often because of such)
> 
> It's sad really.. This is SUPPOSED to be a place where people come here to post helpful advice to others.. I was posting regarding my experience and just setting a warning (as I would hope others would warn me too) about problems with a company..
> 
> But instead of looking at my issue and saying "OMFG you're lying, stop whining, you're probably trying to return out of warranty" etc etc It could of been looked at with non newegg worshiping eyes and not jump all over me..
> 
> To most of you it may be easy to say something like cut your losses buy something else, etc, but I can't.. I'm stuck on disability and it took me many months to save up for a  mid $200 monitor, so yeah not getting my money back OR a replacement that works IS a big deal to me.. I don't come across an extra $200 every day you know..
> 
> But if there is a kind soul out there that is willing to help me and direct me to how to close this account?



I believe you, and I can imagine how unhappy about it you are about it... I was just saying that I'm not going to stop buying from Newegg because of it... it's definitely very rare to have something like that happen, but that doesn't make it any better. I'd suggest calling Newegg and getting more info on said number and then calling ASUS and trying to get the number.

As far as the account goes, I think the only way is to contact an admin, and I'm not positive, but I think the only thing they can do is ban you... anyway, sorry about your experience.


----------



## johnb35

Try calling Asus and get a replacement directly from them, don't deal with Newegg if they are giving you problems.  Most of the time the manufacturer will take care of the issue without dealing with the retailer.


----------



## Egon

johnb35 said:


> Try calling Asus and get a replacement directly from them, don't deal with Newegg if they are giving you problems.  Most of the time the manufacturer will take care of the issue without dealing with the retailer.



You can find that in the link I posted.


----------



## Mitch?

jbrdbr111x said:


> Just a warning out there to those wishing to shop for electronics online.. NewEgg has THE WORST Customer service out there, they sell faulty products and scam..
> 
> Go to somewhere more reputable like BestBuy, CircuitCity, etc if you want better customer service.. Just had to drop this warning so nobody has to go through the hell I have with this shit company..



Don't knock the largest most dependable internet computer component company off just because you had a bad experience. Their policies are clearly outlined, read before you bitch.
I've spent thousands of dollars there, and received one faulty product - which they replaced in 6 business days (4 days to get to them , 2 days to get one back), and all i paid was shipping there. you're the first i've ever heard of having issues with NewEgg.


----------



## Michael

Cleric7x9 said:


> you could always just stop coming here, you dont need to close your account...
> 
> im not trying to be a jerk about it, but it just seems like you crying for attention with the whole "please tell me how to close my account"
> 
> maybe you just want another mod apology. are you the type of person who demnds to "speak to the manager" when you have been done wrong, so that the manager can kiss your butt and give you some free stuff? maybe the newegg customer service rep wouldnt let you "talk to their supervisor" so you want to take out your frustration here.
> 
> sorry if im way off, thats just how it seems to me



..and what's wrong with speaking to the manager when something is wrong?

If you ask me, the manager has an obligation to train his employees to do their jobs properly. If the employee(s) can't do their job to the extent that pleases both their manager, and the employee, then yeah.. the manager has an obligation to step in and make the situation right.

You can't generalize every situation, similar to this one, where someone asks to speak to a supervisor into one measly category, there are other factors that determine whether or not the guy is right, or wrong, to ask for the supervisor and, to me, this sounds like a perfectly valid reason.

As for the OP: Call back, and don't stop calling back. If you're not satisfied with the product, keep asking for a supervisor if you have to. It's your money, you earned it and you deserve to get what you paid for.. plain and simple. 

Of course, always be nice and polite.. being rude and whining (not saying you are) won't get you anywhere.. especially when it comes to 'tech support', who can easily hang up the phone, rather than help you.

-Michael

PS: I'm not taking sides, I'm simply correcting the above post for clarity.


EDIT: Just to make myself clear, once again. I do believe that the OP should have read the Terms and Conditions more thoroughly before purchasing the LCD, but Newegg customer support has an obligation to at least let the guy speak to a supervisor, and he has the right to do so without being criticized and made fun of for it. He also has the right to dispute his purchase, if he feels he hasn't received what he paid for.


----------



## massahwahl

jbrdbr111x said:


> Yeah I don't want to try anything that might be illegal, but I do wish they'd replace it or refund me.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236050
> 
> That's the monitor I purchased...



Its not illegal to do this, especially to Wal-mart. all they do is ship it back to the manufacturer and they get their money back, so technically, its like letting Wal-Mart take care of the issue for you...they just dont know what all you went through up till this point.


----------



## facemower

jbrdbr111x said:


> Just a warning out there to those wishing to shop for electronics online.. NewEgg has THE WORST Customer service out there, they sell faulty products and scam..
> 
> Go to somewhere more reputable like BestBuy, CircuitCity, etc if you want better customer service.. Just had to drop this warning so nobody has to go through the hell I have with this shit company..



2 of my friends and I have all bought EVERY piece of our computer from NewEgg.

they ship insanely fast, and everything worked excellent.
i love the site.
great prices too.

"go to bestbuy" LOLOL


----------



## Cleric7x9

jbrdbr111x said:


> No I was just wondering why so many of you Especially you have to be a dick to me.. I have done nothing to you.. I would like to close this account, is that so difficult for your elitist mind to grasp?
> 
> Do you really like flaming people so much that it gives you a good feeling inside? If so you're a pretty sad person..  What turned out to be a simple post about a customer service experience I had is now turned out to be a harassment against me type of thread which I think is pretty shitty..



yet you keep coming back to read the responses...


----------



## Jozeorules

Are you Kidding me? I get everything from newegg! NEWEGG RULES


----------



## teamhex

Iv only bought memory and a G card from them and haven't had any issues with em ever. My rule of thumb is never to buy a monitor online. It may be slightly cheaper, but id rather have the comfort of being able to swap one out if a single pixel is bad on it.


----------



## Twist86

jbrdbr111x said:


> Just a warning out there to those wishing to shop for electronics online.. NewEgg has THE WORST Customer service out there, they sell faulty products and scam..
> 
> Go to somewhere more reputable like BestBuy, CircuitCity, etc if you want better customer service.. Just had to drop this warning so nobody has to go through the hell I have with this shit company..




Rofl this made my day thank you.

Tech support @ Newegg is AWESOME...I made a review about UPS kicking my package once and actually was contacted and given a 15 dollar credit with a apology a few days later.

Also I use to work and Best Buy and they are as crooked as they come. 

Also why are you even mad at Newegg? 


Also support at Best Buy and Circuit City is a joke their repair/geeksquad is laughable at best. I use to work at Best Buy and its the ONLY job I have had that made me feel dirty every day. I can't stand ripping people off daily for 9 bucks a hour.





Mr. Johanssen said:


> which they replaced in 6 business days (4 days to get to them , 2 days to get one back), and all i paid was shipping there. you're the first i've ever heard of having issues with NewEgg.



I have never paid shipping on any items that were faulty in the US...reason I love them....what I do is have it charged again so I can get it in 2 days vs waiting 6 ^-^


----------



## JlCollins005

ive ordered from newegg tons of times as a matter of fact i get all my computer stuff from there, and ive gotten a couple digi cams from there and a few other things and have never had ne bad customer service even with faulty products they have been great about gettin the problem fixed for me


----------



## geekitupsum

Newegg is fantastic. i've spent well over 30k with them and have never had a bad experience. you must have bad luck or something

best buy = crap


----------



## Newegg_Support

Dear Customer,

Thanks for taking the time to post your informative review. We greatly apologize for any inconvenience you have experienced due to your situation. At your earliest convenience, please contact Alex at 800-390-1119 ( dial 25040 immediately ) or by email at [email protected] for further assistance.


----------



## diduknowthat

Wow, now that's good customer service .


----------



## just a noob

great service, but maybe a little late? anyway, they really are going out of their way to find you...


----------



## massahwahl

Holy Cow! I can't believe they actually did that!


----------



## ETSA

To the original poster:

If I have one experience such as you mentioned, I would stop shopping there.  As consumers the power we have is where we shop and spend our money.  That is pretty bogus, I would definitely be angry also.  Not being mean, but I never buy monitors online, I prefer to look at them in person to see if they are quality, plus they seem to most likely to break when being shipped.  Good luck to you.  BTW I have always had good experiences with newegg, it sucks, they have good deals.


----------



## lovely?

i have had to return two motherboards and a bad set of ram to newegg before, all the products problems were not neweggs fault, but they payed shipping and handling with all the items and never charged for restocking. i love newegg!


----------



## skidude

I've spent over $5,000 at newegg over the course of 4 years and never ONCE had an issue with them. Their RMA policies are extremely lenient, I remember I was sent a faulty motherboard and they took it back no questions asked, and sent me a brand new one within 3 days. They are probably the single best company I have ever dealt with.

Don't go spreading bad news about a company you have had one bad experience with. Seriously.


----------



## dragon2309

Be aware that computerforum is nto aware of any official partnership with newegg.com on a customer support basis. The user account offering assistance has not been verified by us. Any information exchanged between yourselves and the support account in question is at your own risk.

We are preparing talks to establish and confirm who the support account belongs to and if its legitimate.

In the mean time, buyer beware. I shall update this thread when we have any news.


----------



## johnb35

I was wondering about that, the post sounds suspicious to me.


----------



## dragon2309

johnb35 said:


> I was wondering about that, the post sounds suspicious to me.


Exactly why we are investigating it. If he is legit then that's excellent, it's great to see an official figure from a large business take a valued interest in its customers residing on cf.com. If the guy is legit then we will make it known through actions that are yet to be finalised, but they will be fairly obvious


----------



## Geoff

Newegg_Support said:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post your informative review. We greatly apologize for any inconvenience you have experienced due to your situation. At your earliest convenience, please contact Alex at 800-390-1119 ( dial 25040 immediately ) or by email at [email protected] for further assistance.





dragon2309 said:


> Be aware that computerforum is nto aware of any official partnership with newegg.com on a customer support basis. The user account offering assistance has not been verified by us. Any information exchanged between yourselves and the support account in question is at your own risk.
> 
> We are preparing talks to establish and confirm who the support account belongs to and if its legitimate.
> 
> In the mean time, buyer beware. I shall update this thread when we have any news.


Just to let everyone know, I called the 1-800 number and it had an automated message saying that I've reached the Newegg customer service/support center, and that their offices were closed.  I then dialed the extension and was transferred to the voicemail of Alex (who is a man).  The 1-800 number is the correct number however, it is listed on the Newegg website:


		Code:
	

Please call Newegg.com customer service at 1-800-390-1119


----------



## ian

There is no need to check anything, a valid newegg email address was used and all accounts have to verify via a confirmation link sent to the email address, hence we can safely assume. the newegg_support account is legitimate. From everything I have read, newegg seems to go way above and beyond of what they are obligated to do in the name of good customer service.


----------



## ken4656

*Horrible Customer Service This Month...*

Since NewEgg will read this, I am writing this to get someone's attention...and also to share this with as many people as people until this gets resolved.  

Before I give you a chronology of events here are the two main issues:

1.	 I shipped back an Intel QX9775 that I purchased new.  One hour from delivery from you I called and realized I ordered the wrong item and it was not the item I needed for this board.
2.	After all of this, NewEgg is now insinuating that I am a liar and returned a used QX9770 processor to them (ironically that is what I wanted to swap for) and is thus returning someone’s used processor to me after I paid you $1500 of my money.

On December 5th, I signed up with NewEgg as a preferred customer as I have bought from them many times before and for me it was a no brainer as I knew I would use the line of credit in future.  Sales Order:  85517841 I purchased a Intel QX 9775 Processor for a computer I have been putting together as a Christmas present.  That particular processor is a Socket 771.  

On December 10th I received the item and upon opening it, realized the ASUS board I had purchased was a Socket 775, not 771 and thus the processor was useless to me.  I had mistakenly ordered the wrong one.  Stupid me.

I called immediately after realizing this and spoke with a rep in customer service believing this would be an easy thing to fix as I hadn’t even been billed yet for the order.

The rep on the phone first told me I should’ve read the description more carefully and suggested I sell it on EBay as they’d charge me a 20% restocking fee.  Having managed customer service for 10 years I couldn’t believe what someone was telling me…especially as I just took out a line of credit with your computer under the impression I would be doing business with you for a long time to come.

I asked to speak to the supervisor and explained the situation to Maury Santamaria.  He agreed to waive the restocking fee once it was confirmed that the item had been returned.  As Christmas was coming, I offered to pay for the Overnight shipping via UPS at my own expense so we could resolve this quickly. In turn, I told him I did not want my money back at all…didn’t care about the price difference, just wanted the correct item.  I did as I promised and on December 11th I provided him with the tracking number:  
1Z0394E12540791123 

I tracked the item myself and was relieved to see the item received and assumed all would be well.  

On December 17th I was sent an email care of the RMA Inspector that after reviewing the package it was believed that the item received back did not match the serial number of the processor that they had sent me.  The box was for the QX9775, but the item they were saying was sent back and is inside the box is the QX9770.

This to me was ironic…as it was the item I was trying to swap it out for as it is a Socket 775 processor.  After calling again and speaking with Thomas in customer service, he was as puzzled as I was and said he would look into it for me.  For good measure, I forwarded my emails to both the RMA Inspector & Maury to keep him in the loop.  Thomas put me on hold a few times and came back to ask some odd questions:

1.	Have I ever seen that type of processor before?
2.	If I received the wrong one, would I even recognize it?

I’m not sure where he was going with this…he never said.  I never heard back anything…and as I knew the package was supposed to be shipped back to me, I called again yesterday to try and resolve this.

The third customer service rep I spoke with said I returned an item they didn’t sell to me, all but accusing me of lying, and attempting to defraud NewEgg…which was offensive to say the least.  After 40 minutes on hold and speaking with him, I asked again to speak with Maury.  He assured me they had pictures of a used processor with fingerprints all over it (the QX9770) and even though it is the item I have been trying to swap the QX9775 for, I expressed the following concern:

I gave NewEgg $1500 of my money…and in return am getting back someone’s used QX9770 processor.  As this item wasn’t what I returned, if they ship this back to me and it is DOA I am not covered under NewEgg's 30 day warranty.  As the box I originally received with the QX9775 doesn’t match the processor I highly doubt Intel would be interested in covering me should something go wrong in a few months time (I imagine being used someone probably beat the hell out of it and overclocked it… in which case I am getting a “used car” for the return of a brand new one that simply was the wrong one for me).

I can’t help but feel taken advantage of…and also find it odd that I was given grief for trying to return something to NewEgg in the first place (one of your reps suggest I sell it on Ebay??).  

All I want out of this whole situation is the item I need and had wanted in the first place the Intel QX9770.  I don’t want a refund, I don’t want credit…I am just trying to get the right item so I can finish this.  $1500 is a lot of money and doesn’t come easy for me so I take this very seriously.  It is horrible as it is as this was a Christmas gift that won’t be ready by next week.  Maury had suggested that another customer had made a mistake and put another item in the box…but I know what I sent back.  I also know I don’t even have other parts lying around that could possibly have been put in its place.  I do know that right now I am out $1500, didn’t get the item I need, and for my trouble in being honest and figuring this would be an easy fix am now, for my trouble, getting back someone else’s used processor.  

Lastly, as a thought…NewEgg's own customer service people told me this is their busiest time of year and their RMA department has been handling a large volume of requests.  No system is perfect…and ask yourself if mistakes cannot be made on their end.  People make mistakes all the time…I admitted my own stupidity for ordering the wrong item but I am awaiting some sort of acknowledgement from NewEgg that I am indeed a “Preferred Customer” and that this situation has been handled poorly from the start.

Ken


----------



## Geoff

Thank you Newegg for giving me $5,000 to spend on your website!  

Very sorry to hear about your situation Ken.


----------



## ken4656

I take back everything I said about NewEgg.  I found the CEO's email address and within 10 minutes of explaining my situation got a response direct from the CEO (now THAT is good customer service).  Promised to care of it today.


----------



## FairDoos

[-0MEGA-];1140607 said:
			
		

> Thank you Newegg for giving me $5,000 to spend on your website!



OMG I want 5000 to spend on there website! >;o


How you manage to get that?


----------



## hells3000

Newegg has always been good to me..

always payed my shipping both ways on rma's...

and they should since it's not my fault the object went defective...

They are so good... Thanks newegg...


----------



## Geoff

FairDoos said:


> OMG I want 5000 to spend on there website! >;o
> 
> 
> How you manage to get that?


I was the 1,000,000th reviewer.


----------



## scooter

[-0MEGA-];1143927 said:
			
		

> I was the 1,000,000th reviewer.



I never asked but was that just a complete fluke??

In any event, congrats--its wild!!!!!!!


----------



## atentora

[-0MEGA-];1143927 said:
			
		

> I was the 1,000,000th reviewer.



Lucky bastard


----------



## scooter

atentora said:


> bastard



Agreed!


----------



## Geoff

scooter said:


> I never asked but was that just a complete fluke??
> 
> In any event, congrats--its wild!!!!!!!


Pretty much.  When I wrote the review I had no idea Newegg had a prize for being the 1,000,000th reviewer, someone just posted a thread here a while back asking if I was the one who wrote that review on an LCD monitor and I was!


----------



## FairDoos

[-0MEGA-];1143927 said:
			
		

> I was the 1,000,000th reviewer.



 I want 5000 to spend on Newegg Thread make Fair MAD!


----------



## Geoff

http://www.computerforum.com/125736-omega.html


----------



## mikeesq

*new egg customer service problems*

you are not the first person who has had these issues with newegg.  i wish i would have read these posts before i ordered.

i bought an HP p2015 printer which would not work since it came out of the box.  had my computer guy come out and look at it and he still could not get it to work - when it came time to returning it, newegg would not take it back because i did not have the orignal box and they erroneously claimed that HP would not take it back.  when i called HP they said that was not the case.  someone has their facts wrong.  i would never consider buying anything from this company again.., ever.
a horrible experience.  worst experience i have ever had buying anything on line.


----------



## mikeesq

*i would not buy from newegg*

i had a similar problem with newegg.  yes i agree that you should not judge a company with after purchasing only one time.  however, i received a printer which had issues from the day i received it.  i called them and gave them time to remedy it.  they refused to take it back because i did not have the original box.  eventually HP agreed to ship me a new one after many many calls.  they told me that they did not want to take a loss on the product.

well i buy a lot of equipment and i will never shop at newegg again.  it cost me too much in time and effort the first time.


----------



## Cleric7x9

mikeesq said:


> i had a similar problem with newegg.  yes i agree that you should not judge a company with after purchasing only one time.  however, i received a printer which had issues from the day i received it.  i called them and gave them time to remedy it.  they refused to take it back because i did not have the original box.  eventually HP agreed to ship me a new one after many many calls.  they told me that they did not want to take a loss on the product.
> 
> well i buy a lot of equipment and i will never shop at newegg again.  it cost me too much in time and effort the first time.



yeah you should probably go to best buy, make sure you post the same thing twice there too


----------



## Cromewell

So someone posts a bad 'review' of newegg and we jump on them? Yes they are normally pretty good but just like anything else you are going to get some bad with the good (or some good with the bad as the case may be ).

I question why you didn't have the box after you opened it though, you should keep everything until you know it's working.


----------



## wilson

Run a business ranked top 10 largest internet retailers and you're bound to have an unsatisfied customer or two.


----------



## lion149

You discarded the box then it is your own fault, no brick 'n mortar store would have taken your broken printer back w/o the box either...and im not trying to be a jerk but you can blame every scammer artist and thief for the rules that are put in place for a return/exchange.


----------



## El DJ

Newegg gave me a free DVD burner once.
No lie.


----------



## Hdk20

Elimin8or said:


> Dude, serously, that's lame. You buy ONE time, have bad expereince and you tell everyone they suck. You are the first person I have EVER heard say that newegg sucks. Everytime I have had a problem they always take care of it. In fact, somethig I bought ran out of waranty, but they were gonna send me the money I payed to get a different wireless card. Chances are you bought some item from an off brand company, and your part came in, and after it ran out of waranty you contacted them and had tough luck.  Quit whining, if you go to best buy/circut city you will pay 150 bucks for somthing that costs 50 on new egg, no over exageration. I bought a 8500GT from newegg early this year, and from those stores it would have costs 150 bucks, so what kind of shit is that supposed to be?
> 
> Please close this thread, and let it die off everyone, it is annoying.
> 
> EDIT: You posted again before I posted. The number is not newegg's fault. It is the manufacturs fault. And what brand waa the monitor?



Doesn't matter. People suspect if you order once you should get a good deal and I agree I buy off ebay and futureshop even Bestbuy they have the best customer service I would rather pay more and be on the safe side. Not order something and not get a new one go buy something off one of those sites. You have a problem they will send you a new one.


----------



## mep916

wilson said:


> Run a business ranked top 10 largest internet retailers and you're bound to have an unsatisfied customer or two.



qft


----------



## Ramodkk

jbrdbr111x said:


> *NewEgg *has THE *WORST *Customer service out there...
> 
> *shit *company..



You don't deserve to be a member of this forum...


----------



## DarkTears

Irishwhistle said:


> What exactly was your bad experience?
> 
> I just recently made an order from them and my stuff came in four days, very nicely packaged, and worked perfectly without any tweaking.



I also ordered my stuff and everything came faster than i thought it would, and everything worked as it was supposed to. I hate when someone has one bad experience and response like the guy who made this thread

Look, just do what you have to do to get your items and call it a day. Things happen. Hopefully the next time you have a bad experience like this you can sit down and say "well...things happen".


----------



## porterjw

> Go to somewhere more reputable like BestBuy...



I stopped reading there. Should have stopped reading after the first line, but I was curious. Eh.


----------



## mep916

imsati said:


> I stopped reading there. Should have stopped reading after the first line, but I was curious. Eh.


----------



## pies

It's not fair to go by one bad experience.
I have a couple different asus boards over the years one was had a bad usb port so I sent to asus the replacement board had a bad sound port (not entirly sure)
But I still bought one of there boards in the future and it was one of the best I've ever had/used.


----------



## mep916

So...I just got off the phone with Newegg. They denied my refund request of a XFX 9800 GT (I removed the UPC label for a rebate, that violates their refund policy). That's fine with me, as it's my fault for not carefully reading their policy. Today, I received the GPU from UPS, but they did not return Fry Cry 2, which was included with the return. Not only are they sending out Fry Cry 2, they're sending me a copy of COD World at War for the trouble. The Newegg rep assured me that everything will arrive by Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Ramodkk

See, that's just one more point for newegg  They're awesome

BTW if you like WWII games, you're gonna love the COD:WaW single player campaign


----------



## DarkTears

mep916 said:


> So...I just got off the phone with Newegg. They denied my refund request of a XFX 9800 GT (I removed the UPC label for a rebate, that violates their refund policy). That's fine with me, as it's my fault for not carefully reading their policy. Today, I received the GPU from UPS, but they did not return Fry Cry 2, which was included with the return. Not only are they sending out Fry Cry 2, they're sending me a copy of COD World at War for the trouble. The Newegg rep assured me that everything will arrive by Tuesday at the latest.



New egg 1
jbrdbr111x 0


----------



## mep916

DarkTears said:


> New egg 1
> jbrdbr111x 0



I understand the frustrations though. Like said, there will be some complaints, even legitimate complaints, with the best companies. Personally, I haven't had any problems with newegg, and I think it's important to give them credit when it is due, which is why I posted my experience in this thread, and gave them a good review at Resellers Ratings.


----------



## just a noob

newegg came to my house, and beat me with a pillow case full of soap bars, i'm calling shenanigins upon them!


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> newegg came to my house, and beat me with a pillow case full of soap bars, i'm calling shenanigins upon them!



That isn't cool, although I suspect they were justified. Again, newegg FTW.


----------



## porterjw

mep916 said:


> So...I just got off the phone with Newegg. They denied my refund request of a XFX 9800 GT (I removed the UPC label for a rebate, that violates their refund policy). That's fine with me, as it's my fault for not carefully reading their policy. Today, I received the GPU from UPS, but they did not return Fry Cry 2, which was included with the return. Not only are they sending out Fry Cry 2, they're sending me a copy of COD World at War for the trouble. The Newegg rep assured me that everything will arrive by Tuesday at the latest.



Epic Win.

Newegg: +1; jbr: well...fail?

Edit: FWIW, I am a converted TD guy. Preferred TD for years, then tried Newegg and was turned to see the light fairly quickly.


----------



## MouSe

Ordered some stuff from Newegg before Christmas. 4 items, 3 were free shipping. The 3 free shipping items arrived on time or 1 day early. The item I paid shipping for was 4 days late. I called Newegg and the refunded my shipping costs. w00t!


----------



## /\E

I like Newegg, never had any trouble out of them and always thought their prices were good...

Lately, I have wanted to get a small PC business started. I'd like to find a vendor who will work with me for better prices as I will be ordering parts often. I looked into CDW, they're supposed to be business-oriented but found their prices to be higher. What do you guys think, will NewEgg work with a small business?


----------



## lawson_jl

Ive been ordering online and shoping in stores for years.  I think i've pretty much had at least one "bad experience" with every place I've ordered from.  Wrong product, defective, poor customer service etc.


----------



## Cleric7x9

/\E said:


> I like Newegg, never had any trouble out of them and always thought their prices were good...
> 
> Lately, I have wanted to get a small PC business started. I'd like to find a vendor who will work with me for better prices as I will be ordering parts often. I looked into CDW, they're supposed to be business-oriented but found their prices to be higher. What do you guys think, will NewEgg work with a small business?



you will get no different treatment than a regular consumer.


----------



## diduknowthat

Newegg shipping is godly. I ordered something monday morning and it came Tuesday before noon!! And it was free shipping .


----------



## Ramodkk

I know man, egg is da man!


----------



## MouSe

Newegg is awesome. Except for my last purchase. I ordered all my new computer gear in one order. They decided it was a good idea to put all my components in one shipment that I get in about 12 hours, my case and monitor in two seperate shipments that I get tomorrow, and my speakers that I get Friday. Really?


----------



## laznz1

Newegg suck for one reason 

IT'S NOT IN NZ


----------



## MouSe

laznz1 said:


> Newegg sucks for one reason
> 
> IT'S NOT IN NZ



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## laznz1

MouSe said:


> Fixed it for ya.



Thanks lol


----------



## MouSe

No problem.

On a good note, 1 shippent out of 4 from Newegg will be at my door in about 6 hours.


----------



## Twist86

I wish Newegg had 6 hour to my door ^-^

Tigerdirect gets it to me in under 10 hours....but no free shipping :*(


----------



## just a noob

newegg sucks, because they don't carry any 8800gs's anymore, so no four gpu folding monster for me


----------



## FairDoos

We need Newegg in the UK or atleast Ship to UK


----------



## MouSe

Twist86 said:


> I wish Newegg had 6 hour to my door ^-^
> 
> Tigerdirect gets it to me in under 10 hours....but no free shipping :*(



Not 6 hour to my door, that was after waiting. It shippend Monday and got to me Wednesday.


----------



## lovely?

best time i got from newegg was free 3 day shipping, in which i had 2 500gb drives and a replacement power supply. it all arrived 19 hours after ordering it.


----------



## MouSe

I hope UPS is just being slow to update. I'm waiting on my case and monitor. One seems to be on its way no problem...the other "SEEMS" be stuck in Alabama. I sure hope not. But, if it is I'll just call and ask for shipping refund.


----------



## porterjw

This Thread is blasphemy. Someone needs to Lock it

Or better yet erase it from the server


----------



## Gooberman

Lol, I bought my monitor and RAM at Circuit City RAM - $110 Monitor $267.
I was so dumb want to know why? If i would of used Newegg(Didn't know about it at the time)I would of saved like $150
The same monitor was like $180 on newegg(22" Acer) and the ram was probably $25-50 on newegg (DDR2 667 MHz 2 GB 2x1) It's sad that I learned about Newegg in december through my brother xD I got my mouse and Keyboard through Newegg though my brother ordered it on Friday and I got it on Monday


----------



## MouSe

Which Acer monitor did you buy?


----------



## Gooberman

Acer X223Wbd Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor for $267 :/ That's how dumb I was xD


----------



## MouSe

I paid 160 for mine w00t!


----------



## Rudster816

Ive had no problems with Newegg. Got a bad PSU twice in a row, no problems. Didnt like my new motherboard, they took it back no problems. It was even an open box item. 

Ive spent $1600+ their in the past two years, no other place i would rather spend my money


----------



## MouSe

Rudster816 said:


> Ive had no problems with Newegg. Got a bad PSU twice in a row, no problems. Didnt like my new motherboard, they took it back no problems. It was even an open box item.
> 
> Ive spent $1600+ their in the past two years, no other place i would rather spend my money



In the past two years? Wow...I just spent more than that in one sitting.


----------



## Rudster816

MouSe said:


> In the past two years? Wow...I just spent more than that in one sitting.


I just turned 15 1/2  and ive earned the money, wasnt my parents


----------



## Ramodkk

MouSe said:


> In the past two years? Wow...I just spent more than that in one sitting.



Oh rly?


----------



## MouSe

ramodkk said:


> Oh rly?









Why?


----------



## Gooberman

That seems to be mean owl


----------



## MouSe

It's the only one I could find, sorry.


----------

